# Edward Norton stars and directs Bruce Willis as they film Norton's upcoming 1950s drama Motherless Brooklyn in Manhattan's Harlem Area - Febr 5, 2018



## Mandalorianer (7 Feb. 2018)

​


----------



## baby12 (10 Feb. 2018)

thank you!


----------



## dkfan (18 März 2018)

Many thanks!


----------

